# peanut butter



## sean9461

I bought a kilo tub of Peanut Butter from myprotien.com to go with my diet... as i need something that has fats in it since everything else i am eating is either potato, veg, or chicken/steak.

Anyway... I bloody hate the stuff its very dry, i cant swallow it without a gulp of water as it sticks in my throat due to being too dry and it tastes bloody horrible... I'm willing to endure it for a good diet and may come to "like" it someday.... but for now...

I'm trying to figure out another way to consume it... I tried putting it into my protein shake but the small pieces of peanut butter end up making me feel sick or choke when drinking it.

What do you guys cook/use peanut butter with?

cheers


----------



## pea head

Fcuk it off then and get some Whole Earth Organic......best one out there imo matey.


----------



## Mockett

do you use a blender to make your shakes?


----------



## Milky

pea head said:


> Fcuk it off then and get some Whole Earth Organic......best one out there imo matey.


Pricey tho.

I have Bulkpowders stuff and after a week can eat it off the spoon.

I also blend it in my shakes but l use a proper blender so its well mixed.


----------



## sean9461

Mockett said:


> do you use a blender to make your shakes?


i used to when i had a crap shake powder that didnt mix properly, now i dont as it blends ok in the shaker. Saves a lot of time as i'd have to get the blender out, plug it in etc etc etc.

Whole earth organic? Thats a type of peanut butter yeah?


----------



## zack amin

spread it on toast, or a bagel i know what you mean tho i threw out a whole tub a year back tasted like crap. preffer the sunpat stuff from asda


----------



## Kane T

What's wrong with supermarket ****? Is it that bad?

Mmmmmmm Sunpat PB.


----------



## FGT

Fill sticks of celery with it the water from the celery makes it moist and refreshing!! Yum yum great snack!


----------



## sean9461

Kane T said:


> What's wrong with supermarket ****? Is it that bad?
> 
> Mmmmmmm Sunpat PB.


i thought the supermarket stuff added loads of **** to it?

i figured pure peanut butter was the way to go 

and i dont mind it tasting bad if its good for the diet, just trying to find the best way to tolerate it


----------



## sean9461

FGT said:


> Fill sticks of celery with it the water from the celery makes it moist and refreshing!! Yum yum great snack!


nice idea ill try it some time


----------



## WilsonR6

A mate who is in to boxing eats banana's covered in peanut butter

Can't even imagine the taste


----------



## Fatstuff

if u dont like it - dont eat it


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

I have the bulkpowders stuff which I assume is basically the same (100% peanuts), I know what you mean about it being cloying but to be honest I am on such a calorie controlled clean diet at the moment that it is the only thing that keeps me sane, I love it, just a teaspoon clogging up my mouth making me feel like I am actually eating something for once.

Might be obvious but is it a smooth one? BP do crunchy or smooth and smooth works much better in shakes. I have also seen almond butter, maybe that might be easier to eat?


----------



## a.notherguy

you can cook with it mate. goes very well with anything that has soy sauce or a salty taste.

i put loads into stir fry noodles. i add it just at the end and jsut stir it in.


----------



## sean9461

Gridlock said:


> I have the bulkpowders stuff which I assume is basically the same (100% peanuts), I know what you mean about it being cloying but to be honest I am on such a calorie controlled clean diet at the moment that it is the only thing that keeps me sane, I love it, just a teaspoon clogging up my mouth making me feel like I am actually eating something for once.
> 
> Might be obvious but is it a smooth one? BP do crunchy or smooth and smooth works much better in shakes. I have also seen almond butter, maybe that might be easier to eat?


The almond version i was reluctant to try as it appears to have much much more fat.

a.notherguy > I was thinking of trying to figure out how to cook flapjacks using peanut butter and oats.... no idea how though lol


----------



## Tassotti

Use it to tile the kitchen and buy some whole earth


----------



## sean9461

Tassotti said:


> Use it to tile the kitchen and buy some whole earth


 :lol: lmao


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

sean9461 said:


> The almond version i was reluctant to try as it appears to have much much more fat.
> 
> a.notherguy > I was thinking of trying to figure out how to cook flapjacks using peanut butter and oats.... no idea how though lol


Yeah I don't think the nutritional make up is a good but I thought you only wanted it to add fat?


----------



## sean9461

Gridlock said:


> Yeah I don't think the nutritional make up is a good but I thought you only wanted it to add fat?


Yeah, im no expert but i thought there was a limit to how much fat i should be eating. when i looked at almonds i think it was nearly triple the fat that was in peanutbutter


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

sean9461 said:


> Yeah, im no expert but i thought there was a limit to how much fat i should be eating. when i looked at almonds i think it was nearly triple the fat that was in peanutbutter


I am confused. Eat one third as much? You don't like the peanut butter anyway.


----------



## Milky

I have just had a fight with the wife coz she took my BP stuff from me !


----------



## sean9461

Milky said:


> I have just had a fight with the wife coz she took my BP stuff from me !


 :lol: lmao why did she do that?


----------



## engllishboy

Whole meal tortilla in the microwave to warm it, spread the PB on it, then add sliced up banana. Roll into a wrap/crepe/pancake. Fooking lovely.


----------



## huge monguss

WilsonR6 said:


> A mate who is in to boxing eats banana's covered in peanut butter
> 
> Can't even imagine the taste


Tastes nice


----------



## George-Bean

sean9461 said:


> i used to when i had a crap shake powder that didnt mix properly, now i dont as it blends ok in the shaker. Saves a lot of time as i'd have to get the blender out, plug it in etc etc etc.
> 
> Whole earth organic? Thats a type of peanut butter yeah?


So your life revolves around building a better body but you cant be bothered to do the work in the kitchen............... lol


----------



## Greenspin

sean9461 said:


> *The almond version i was reluctant to try as it appears to have much much more fat. *
> 
> a.notherguy > I was thinking of trying to figure out how to cook flapjacks using peanut butter and oats.... no idea how though lol


I thought the reason you bought the PB was because you wanted more fats in your diet? Anyway, oils are an easy way to add fat into your diet without much effort or extra volume of food to eat/drink. If you add some oil to the PB it will make it less dry and go down easier. But if you do add some oil to it, try adding a less flavorsome one than olive oil (unless you want the distinct flavor of the olive oil in your PB); I think grape seed oil would be good.


----------



## dusty

use it to make protein flap jacks carnt beat them if youve got a busy lifestyle, though they are moorish and this will be proven by frequent visits to the bog.....we all love to be a regular type of guy, theres loads of stuff ive bought which i hate but its a lesson learnt and am gonna eat it if it kills me lol


----------



## engllishboy

Greenspin said:


> I thought the reason you bought the PB was because you wanted more fats in your diet? Anyway, oils are an easy way to add fat into your diet without much effort or extra volume of food to eat/drink. If you add some oil to the PB it will make it less dry and go down easier. But if you do add some oil to it, try adding a less flavorsome one than olive oil (unless you want the distinct flavor of the olive oil in your PB); I think grape seed oil would be good.


Or peanut oil.... Lol


----------



## Greenspin

engllishboy said:


> Or peanut oil.... Lol


Lol, that would have been to obvious.


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane

I find it hard to stop eating PB once I start. Love the taste of it.


----------



## gettingLEAN

i used to hate the stuff but l8ly i crave it hard! i go with all natty crunchy pb its awesome on a rice cake


----------



## fozyspilgrims

FGT said:


> Fill sticks of celery with it the water from the celery makes it moist and refreshing!! Yum yum great snack!


Like that one.


----------



## Speedway

Spent my childhood hating it, now I love it, just bang it in the shakes with oats, no need for blending, it tastes great with chocolate protein.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

peanutbutterfarts.com :thumb:


----------



## Beats

Surely the supermarket stuuff like Sunpat cant be that bad?


----------



## durhamlad

Best peanut butter by far and very healthy http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=2644&prodid=3040

Cheaper at tesco or sainsburys


----------



## Taffy70

Peanut butter and jam sandwiches for me tastes quite nice :thumb:


----------



## Daggaz

peanut butter sandwiched in oat cakes yum yum


----------



## irishdude

Love the stuff so not a problem, mix it in everything...porridge/shakes. Great source of cals/good fats/protein


----------



## Akira

Peanut butter + apple slices are good or try mixing it in with porridge with a hint of honey!


----------



## Morgan86

I buy the crunchy peanut butter from Holland and Barrat, tastes great I can eat it straight from the tub.


----------



## Milky

Keep saying it BULKPOWDERS stuff is the bollox.

£4 a kilo as well, absolute bargain.


----------



## Daggaz

Milky said:


> Keep saying it BULKPOWDERS stuff is the bollox.
> 
> £4 a kilo as well, absolute bargain.


To rights everytime I go to get some it's sold out !!


----------



## Milky

Daggaz said:


> To rights everytime I go to get some it's sold out !!


I order 5 at a time mate :lol:


----------



## gummyp

durhamlad said:


> Best peanut butter by far and very healthy http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=2644&prodid=3040
> 
> Cheaper at tesco or sainsburys


If that's meridian peanut butter, it tastes awful. Bulk powders peanut butter is better


----------



## Daggaz

Milky said:


> I order 5 at a time mate :lol:


So its your fault there none left lol am going to have a go at making my own it's seems simple enough


----------



## Irish Beast

Blender and a whey shake. Whole earth is the way forward as peahead said


----------



## jamster85

i hated peanut butter! brought some from bulkpowders (smooth stuff) and i must say im addicted! dont play very well with my guts tho! fart like fcuk at mo and only thing different i eat is the peanut butter! ordered some egg whites too and im sorry but i draw th eline at them! absolutly vile!!!!


----------



## reza85

I could eat the whole tub in a sitting so much you can do with PJ


----------

